# Ivan Chiraev



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

The comparison I have heard most is Dirk, but Dirk is a 4 and Chiraev is supposedly a 2/3. So, who does Chiraev compare the greatest to, excluding Dirk. Also, where is he going? I've heard as high as top 10 and as low as 2nd round. Any chance the Nets take him, and if they did, could he start his rookie season? I basically want an all out scouting report including these questions' answers. Thanks.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I read about 2 months ago he already had multiple 1st round guarantees. This guy is a prep player, so he has no contractual hurdles to scare teams off. He won't slip into the 2nd round. The potential w/ this guy is way too much to fall that far.


----------



## :TorontoRaptors: (May 25, 2003)

He will definately go in the top 15, most likely 10-15.

Will he be able to start next season? No... he's got some weaknesses in his game that will keep him from playing on a regular basis. 

He's definately a project, great shooter... amazing ball skills, very good court sense, but he's a bit on the thin side and has to put on some size.

A good comparison would probably be Darko Milicic, but not as agile.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Ivan is a lot like Peja. Is Ivan really 7 feet tall.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

yeah hes a 7ft peja, but hes a real ******* and i hope he fails in the nba "the nba needs ivan chiriaev":laugh: yeah right


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> yeah hes a 7ft peja, but hes a real ******* and i hope he fails in the nba "the nba needs ivan chiriaev":laugh: yeah right


yea, i know. He has a BIG ego. :yes:


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> yeah hes a 7ft peja, but hes a real ******* and i hope he fails in the nba "the nba needs ivan chiriaev":laugh: yeah right


It's an extremely cocky statement, but something like that encourages GMs, especially in an extreme talent like Ivan, because he's showing confidence and no fear. Now he just needs to back it up.

I wish Pavel would take that attitude and become a 7'5 Shaq.


----------



## AdamIllman (May 12, 2003)

he will not be a 2 in the league. If you ask him....sure what the hell he might as well play the point...but in the league he'll be a dirk..a 3 or 4.

and no he wont start next year...probably not for a few if at all.


----------



## bigJ (Apr 11, 2004)

This guy has had the same things said about him as Nikoloz Tskitishvili did when he was entering the 2002 draft. 7 ft., good ball handling skills. He has the same potential lets just hope he doesn't have the same skill.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I can't wait until he defends some lightning fast NBA 3s like Maggette, Marion, etc.


----------



## Yao_Ming (Aug 11, 2002)

He's going to be the next Nicoloz Tsikitzivilli.....what a failure.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> I can't wait until he defends some lightning fast NBA 3s like Maggette, Marion, etc.



Let me know when the NBA adopted the rule that a #3 man must guard the other teams #3 man. Thanks in advance.


----------



## AdamIllman (May 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao_Ming</b>!
> He's going to be the next Nicoloz Tsikitzivilli.....what a failure.


well...i wouldnt count out skita yet...hes still got a lot of learning to do


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Just saw on Nbadraft.net, that they have him listed at 245lbs now. At least 10lbs more, then just needs to learn to play in the post.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

Ivan is completely unable to guard quicker, smaller players. My best guess is he'll be a PF when all is said and done. I think the best comparison would be a slightly less athletic Jon Bender. While Bender has great distance-leaping ability he's not other worldly athletics-wise and that's about where Ivan's ability is. Like Bender he is an excellent outside shooter and has problems with strength, defense, and quickness (as well as lacking a sufficient sense of the game)... Ivan's upside is nice but I wouldn't say he has Dirk or Peja-like upside; more like Toni Kukoc-like ability minus Toni's great game-sense.

As for his draft stock, I think his attitude will scare off some potential suiters, but I think the Jazz will take a long look at him with their 1st picks (likely at the Rockets' pick in the #19-#21 range). Also a team like Boston make take a chance on him, Ainge might see some of himself in Ivan, a guy with a attitude (bad or otherwise) who doesn't know when to stop jacking-up shots. As for other interested teams, Memphis and San Antonio might be interested, but otherwise he might end up in the 2nd (in a situation similar to Sofoklis Schortsanitis last year). I just don't see teams like New Orleans, Milwaukee, Miami, Denver, or New Jersey even thinking about taking him.


----------



## :TorontoRaptors: (May 25, 2003)

I find it amusing how people in LA are posting their own scouting reports on Chiriaev.

I've seen him play quite often, and he's an absolute stud... his numbers don't show it because he's been playing a more defensive role.

Maybe you guys should watch the kid before spewing out garbage like that... he's a good kid, great player.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

I sort of thought of him more as a Turkoglu type player. 

:TorontoRaptors: y/n?


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

:TorontoRaptors: and I find it amusing that you think Ivan is a great player. I've seen him play several times. Unless you are Ivan Chiriaev himself, you should really take another look at him. He whines and *****es at his coach constantly, and he isn't a prospect at say, Tskitshivilli's level anyway (Skeeta is and will always be a superior athlete and defender to Ivan). You are waaaay over-hyping him, *sarcastic tone* which is why I comment about you possibly being him, or perhaps you're his publicist *sarcastic tone* (I remember a couple years ago, I think it was Omar Cook hyped himself in bball forums like bbb.net). Give it a rest. If you are Russian and this a Russian pride thing, take Monya and Khryapa to hype, they are both better players IMO. Chiriaev is a great player on the practice court, but he doesn't have the dribbling skills or the floor sight to be a PG/SG and he lacks the quickness to be a SF, however he is an great shooter for his size and that's why he's even mentioned as being a first rounder. And one more thing, if you are basing his stats on NBADraft.net's profile for him, those stats are way off; the scoring figure I've seen for him was a little under 17 PPG and this was what was listed for him on the 3rd team all Toronto team (this isn't the formal name of the award/squad, basically he was third team all regional). Since I see from your handle that you're a Raptors' fan, let the Raptors take him early and make a huge mistake.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

> ). Since I see from your handle that you're a Raptors' fan, let the Raptors take him early and make a huge mistake.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

Oh plz no!


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

> Since I see from your handle that you're a Raptors' fan, let the Raptors take him early and make a huge mistake.



OH NOOOEEESSS!!! :uhoh:


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

> And one more thing, if you are basing his stats on NBADraft.net's profile for him, those stats are way off; the scoring figure I've seen for him was a little under 17 PPG and this was what was listed for him on the 3rd team all Toronto team (this isn't the formal name of the award/squad, basically he was third team all regional). Since I see from your handle that you're a Raptors' fan, let the Raptors take him early and make a huge mistake.



The Goods is right we recieved inaccurate stats on the kid we will be posting up more accurate stats in the upcoming weeks. Good eye Goods:yes:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The problem with Ivan is he is obviously ducking the competition. He didn't play in the Hoop Summit and he is trying to bluff a team into picking him. Someone schooled him well in the game of possum. I would not touch him till the 2nd round and make him earn his way onto a roster. I believe in that situation this is a guy whose mouth will writing checks his *** can't cash. 

He is definitely buyer beware in the first round.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> The problem with Ivan is he is obviously ducking the competition. He didn't play in the Hoop Summit and he is trying to bluff a team into picking him. Someone schooled him well in the game of possum. I would not touch him till the 2nd round and make him earn his way onto a roster. I believe in that situation this is a guy whose mouth will writing checks his *** can't cash.
> 
> He is definitely buyer beware in the first round.


That's the truth, this guy is talking so much ****, but we haven't seen him do anything to merit it.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> The problem with Ivan is he is obviously ducking the competition. He didn't play in the Hoop Summit and he is trying to bluff a team into picking him. Someone schooled him well in the game of possum. I would not touch him till the 2nd round and make him earn his way onto a roster. I believe in that situation this is a guy whose mouth will writing checks his *** can't cash.
> 
> He is definitely buyer beware in the first round.


Definitely, but the guy (I should say his agent) is protecting his value right now. It would only hurt his stock to attend the Summit, unless he had a spectacular game.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

The guy is so full of himself. I hope he gets drafted 31st in the draft, play a horrible year given minutes, and get waived.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> The problem with Ivan is he is obviously ducking the competition. He didn't play in the Hoop Summit and he is trying to bluff a team into picking him. Someone schooled him well in the game of possum. I would not touch him till the 2nd round and make him earn his way onto a roster. I believe in that situation this is a guy whose mouth will writing checks his *** can't cash.
> 
> He is definitely buyer beware in the first round.


My understanding is that he was unable to attend the Hoops Summit due to his Immigration Status in Canada. I don't think that he has permanent status here, and that prevents him from leaving and re-entering at his discresion.

That said I was very surprised when i picked up the Toronto Star to see the high school allstars, and he was not on the first team but the third.
I wonder how NBADraft.net got the phony stats - more self-hype?


----------



## Carl English (May 29, 2003)

NBAdraft.net got the phony stats from Ivan's pseudo agent that he's living with. The agent sent NBAdraft.net a bunch of bogus stats to boost his stock. I've said it a million times on this board but I watched the kid all year and 10-15 ppg just doesn't cut it. He's poison on the floor. I've seen it all first hand from playing against him. He's got bust written all over him.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

It's not that the kid will be a bust, what he is, is a con artist and they are trying to scam the NBA out of some money. I wouldn't be surprised if this guy doesn't work out for scouts until the last minute.

Am I the only one here seeing this scam unfolding before my eyes? :no:


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> It's not that the kid will be a bust, what he is, is a con artist and they are trying to scam the NBA out of some money. I wouldn't be surprised if this guy doesn't work out for scouts until the last minute.
> 
> Am I the only one here seeing this scam unfolding before my eyes? :no:


It very well could be Kong. A 7'1 ballhandler saying "the NBA needs me" is a GMs wet dream. However, he hasn't showcased his skills against great talent yet, which could mean two things:

1.) He's completely full of it, and is scared to play the best.
or
2.) He and his agent are doing the best thing for his draft value by protecting his mystery, which as an untested prep player, w/ ginormous potential, is his greatest asset right now. 

However, a couple things lend to his case. Just about every time I've read an article where people have seen him in person, they come away raving about his athleticism and perimeter skills, especially for his size. His attitude, in terms of the team, may leave something to be desired, but the talent seems to be there.

Also, he seems to be committed to putting on weight, as from what I understand, he has put on somewhere around 50lbs in the past year or so. Take what you will from that, but to me, especially in that amount of time, shows a great deal of discipline and desire.

You also need to consider where he might be coming from w/ that mentality. This guy realizes his height, along w/ his skills, give him the chance to become a superstar in the NBA. Now, if you want to become a superstar in the NBA, you don't tell yourself - "I'm an OK player I guess. I'm not bad...I'm not that good, though."

Hell no. You tell yourself "I am going to be the greatest player that ever stepped foot on an NBA court. I am going to dominate this league like nobody has ever seen before." He may not actually believe that, but they are motivational tools. You want to achieve big, then you think big.

I admire him for realizing what his potential can be, but saying things like that in public, he better be prepared for the backlash he will receive.

Honestly, this guy is the most intriguing guy in the draft, w/ Pavel maybe a close second. Ivan could be a complete bust, or an offensive powerhouse like nobody has ever seen. Granted the chances of that happening are not in his favor, but the potential seems to be there - and that's why we are talking about this cocky kid.


----------



## Red_Bandit (Apr 20, 2003)

couple of questions

Briefly what was his reason for coming to canada? did he play for any club team in russia? if he did what team? if he was so good or full of potential then why didnt a team like CSKA Moscow who are notorious for finding diamonds in the rough, sign him and train him? I am in Toronto and the competition does not seem to great and if he is 3rd team allstar, then doesnt that say he is not that good of a player? im VERY sure there is not many 7 footers playing against him and even if he was used in a more defensive role, that should not stop him from gettin the ball every timedown the court.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheGoods</b>!
> Ivan is completely unable to guard quicker, smaller players. My best guess is he'll be a PF when all is said and done. I think the best comparison would be a slightly less athletic Jon Bender. While Bender has great distance-leaping ability he's not other worldly athletics-wise and that's about where Ivan's ability is. Like Bender he is an excellent outside shooter and has problems with strength, defense, and quickness (as well as lacking a sufficient sense of the game)... Ivan's upside is nice but I wouldn't say he has Dirk or Peja-like upside; more like Toni Kukoc-like ability minus Toni's great game-sense.


This is actually a VERY GOOD assessment if not exactly the same I have received from other people and posted here over 2 months ago.

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=75065&pagenumber=2

Ivan is a potential player much like Skita was a several years ago. Just as with Skita I remain extremely skeptical about Ivan and a lot of his "hype" is from people who have not seen him play in person. But Ivan on all accounts does have potential and being cocky isn't necessarily a bad thing because all great athletes are so. Another comparison I have also heard for this kid is Vladimir Radmanovic. The real funny thing is that until last year (Spring of 2003) I have NEVER heard of Ivan (and I live 20 minutes from his school). Truth is the best prospect that will have ever come out of Canada could be Theo Davis who has transferred to play highschool basketball in New York. He is the future of Canadian basketball. But a team will pick Ivan because of his potential. A 7 footer who can shoot and somewhat handle (although what I have heard is that his handling is overrated)...is still rare or is it especially in today's game? Ivan is a project (no doubt about it) who has high risk with potential considerable return. Is he worth a lottery pick (now)? Not from the things I have heard but is he worth a late first round pick...SURE (teams that late have the luxury of dealing with a little bit of risk without consequence). But this year's draft doesn't look that strong and Ivan and his agent will take advantage of that. As a strong supporter of amateur Canadian basketball I will root for Ivan. The potential is there and if he continues to improve it will be something to build on.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

i just have to wait and see him play...just like everyone else i suppose. if he has great mobility at 7'+, with his skills, he'll end up being a player. along with his talents come draft time he will be showcasing his hard work, which he has alluded to in some statements. there should be a visible difference from the last time the scouts saw him.

coming out of highschool as a well conditioned, skilled bigman, i think he will be an NBA rotation player before his rookie contract is up. he's concentrating on his strength and with good lateral quickness he should be able to defend well enough to merit some minutes, given his offensive talents (his quick release should be pretty unstoppable eventually).


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Theo Davis is really good, but he is still developing at Cardozo. He wasn't a dominating big man in a city where guards rule. He is going to need to destroy all comers in the paint (which he should now that Telfair is gone) and get Dozo to the City Championship.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Theo Davis is really good, but he is still developing at Cardozo. He wasn't a dominating big man in a city where guards rule. He is going to need to destroy all comers in the paint (which he should now that Telfair is gone) and get Dozo to the City Championship.


Interesting. I haven't been really able to keep track of Davis since he transferred but I heard he was playing very well early posting averages of over 20 ppg, 15 rpg, and double figures in blocks. But has cooled down somewhat especially offensively but is still a monster on the boards and blocks. I know Cardozo lost against Lincoln (Telfair's team for those who don't know) in the PSAL title game where Davis struggled offensively but had his share of boards and swats. I am assuming that you have seen him? If so how far has he developed since the beginning of the year til now. How does he compare to Taft...more or less potential? Comparisons to Chris Bosh have been used but his offense still needs work and at 210 needs to add weight. Your thoughts will be appreciated!:grinning:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bball_Doctor</b>!
> 
> 
> Interesting. I haven't been really able to keep track of Davis since he transferred but I heard he was playing very well early posting averages of over 20 ppg, 15 rpg, and double figures in blocks. But has cooled down somewhat especially offensively but is still a monster on the boards and blocks. I know Cardozo lost against Lincoln (Telfair's team for those who don't know) in the PSAL title game where Davis struggled offensively but had his share of boards and swats. I am assuming that you have seen him? If so how far has he developed since the beginning of the year til now. How does he compare to Taft...more or less potential? Comparisons to Chris Bosh have been used but his offense still needs work and at 210 needs to add weight. Your thoughts will be appreciated!:grinning:


I have seen him twice this year and he is definitely a top 20 player in the 2005 HS class. He is a very agile for his size, but obviously not as big as Taft. I think Davis will do very well. I am not going to lie, he didn't impress me to the point of blowing me away, but he is such a difference maker on the defensive end and since he wasn't playing against guys his size on a regular basis (NYC is notorious for not having big men), then it is hard for me to gauge how good he is. 

Hopefully if he is at Adidas ABCD camp, then I will get to watch him more against guys his own size. Great prospect though. Has all the tools to be big time player. I am hoping he reaches 7 feet, so he can be a center.


----------



## pr0wler (Jun 8, 2003)

From what I've seen Ivan is a very fast for a big man, and hes good ball control. He is definetly not a stiff thats for sure...but whether he can find ways to score is another story.

Some players can shoot extremely well.....but given a real game situation....they can't perform. Whether its a hand obstructing their view of the basket, or a defender staying in front of you....it is a lot different from raw skills. This can only be shown until he plays his first game in the NBA. If he is a smart player, he'll be able to carry his "in the gym" game on the court.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> I have seen him twice this year and he is definitely a top 20 player in the 2005 HS class. He is a very agile for his size, but obviously not as big as Taft. I think Davis will do very well. I am not going to lie, he didn't impress me to the point of blowing me away, but he is such a difference maker on the defensive end and since he wasn't playing against guys his size on a regular basis (NYC is notorious for not having big men), then it is hard for me to gauge how good he is.
> ...


I agree with many of your sentiments. Davis also reminds me of a young Duncan at Wakeforest but more agile as you put it. I am incredibly optimistic about Davis (obviously due to me being biased - I'm Canadian afterall). I like this kid a lot and hopefully he will continue to improve and develop into a fantastic player. I will be awaiting your further reports if you see him at the Addidas ABCD camp.:grinning:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bball_Doctor</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree with many of your sentiments. Davis also reminds me of a young Duncan at Wakeforest but more agile as you put it. I am incredibly optimistic about Davis (obviously due to me being biased - I'm Canadian afterall). I like this kid a lot and hopefully he will continue to improve and develop into a fantastic player. I will be awaiting your further reports if you see him at the Addidas ABCD camp.:grinning:


I don't know if he is going to ABCD for sure, but Naclerio is known to send his players to Teaneck as opposed to the NIKE camp in Indianapolis. If he sends him to Indy, I won't be able to check him out.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>#1Stunna</b>!
> Ivan is a lot like Peja. Is Ivan really 7 feet tall.


Yea, he is massive. I played against him . He sucked last year though back when he was WAY skinny.


----------



## Carl English (May 29, 2003)

Chiriaev will be playing in the Adidas All-Canadian High School Game on May 8th at the Hershey Centre in Mississauga. It will be televised on The Score so you might be able to see it in the states if you have a dish or sumthin like that. Anyway, it's his first television appearance so you'll all get the chance to see his over-rated abilities get exposed on National TV.


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

Chiriaev makes me sick with his attitude. Tskitishvili could school this kid. If there is one NBA player or prospect I would like to slap it would be Ivan Chiriaev. NOTE: I base my entire opinion on him without actually seeing him play.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I agree 100%

And no one seems to remember than Nikoloz had a "killer crossover" before the 2002 draft. Basically Tskitishvili and Chiraev are probably identical prospects and if Ivan gets picked high and busts, it will be awhile before we see a 7 footer that "handles like a guard" get taken in the lottery.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nimreitz</b>!
> I agree 100%
> 
> And no one seems to remember than Nikoloz had a "killer crossover" before the 2002 draft. Basically Tskitishvili and Chiraev are probably identical prospects and if Ivan gets picked high and busts, it will be awhile before we see a 7 footer that "handles like a guard" get taken in the lottery.


you have to judge each prospect independently. skita suffered a lot from lack of strength and Ivan has already put in a lot of time to minimize this problem. the big thing with these guys is defense- will Ivan or Skita even reach Dirk's level of defense? 

this does seem like the type of draft in which Ivan could fall. he could be the steal of the draft but will have to develop from the bench, even if he were drafted by a lottery team.


----------

